# Should I go my mytime self service app on phone or by wall schedule ?



## Clementine (Oct 8, 2021)

When schedule got posted I had a 10AM-2:30 PM shift... But when I look on my phone I was given day off.


I wont get in trouble for following the mytime  app on phone right ?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2021)

Do you need the hours?
If you do, go in like you were working and see which one it is.
That way even if they did change it, if they need you, they might put you back on.
If you don't need the hours, call and check.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 8, 2021)

I would call the store to see which one it is. If you're new, the thing you have to be careful of is a NCNS, as you only get a couple of those before you're written up or termed.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 8, 2021)

You still have a wall schedule?


----------



## happygoth (Oct 8, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> You still have a wall schedule?


We still have wall schedules too, but no more swap shift.


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 8, 2021)

Double-check you're looking at the correct date. Sometimes when I log into that app I accidentally click the wrong thing and I'm not looking at this week I'm looking at next week.

When we had a wall schedule I used to take a picture of it so I was sure what I was working and didn't have to call in to ask or keep looking throughout the week. I miss the wall schedules. 😥


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2021)

What’s a wall schedule? I thought this was 2021+pandemic.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 24, 2021)

We don't have wall schedules at my store. It's mytime.target.com or the app.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 24, 2021)

My store still does a wall schedule.


----------



## MrT (Oct 24, 2021)

Instructions were to not get rid of wall schedule till 80% of the store had the app installed and to have it done by some date i dont remember.  We still use it at my store too.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 24, 2021)

We don’t have wall schedule .


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 24, 2021)

Wall schedule


----------

